
 Google Book Search Announces Deal with Authors and Publishers - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-chapter-for-google-book-search.html
======
ram1024
very nice. this was something i had planned on working on in the future.
google is getting there.

i planned on creating a Hulu type service for reading books free online (or
subscription if you hate ads) and directing 100% of the revenue to the
authors. the infrastructure/maintenance/growth would be paid for by donation
or charitable sponsorship.

basically a non-profit type organization, so i have to keep it on the shelf
until i make some money elsewhere :D

